# Seahorse "The Depths"



## chongmagic (Jan 6, 2020)

Not sure if it really sounds like a chorus, but it has some pretty neat settings.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 6, 2020)

Does it tick?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 6, 2020)

pedjok said:


> Does it tick?



No, I don't have any ticking.


----------



## Barry (Jan 6, 2020)

Another great looking build!


----------



## Dali (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice as usual!

I was confused by "The Depths" moniker because I just built one (EQD Depths\PedalPCB Abyss)  and it had 5 knobs, not 6...

Were you trying to make me loose my sanity?


----------



## falzhobel (Jan 6, 2020)

Just turn down the two middle knobs and you'll get a tone more like a classic Chorus.   Sounds great.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 6, 2020)

Another fine build with awesome looking graphic ! Congrats..

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 6, 2020)

Looking good!  This is the next one in my queue.  Good to know that yours doesn't tick.

Did you happen to notice that the names of the DEPTH and INTENSITY controls are swapped on the board w.r.t. the EQD Sea Machine manual?  The pot values are correct, just the names are swapped. Not a big deal. 

There is a lot of similarity between this pedal and the Dark Rift.  Main difference is the Dark Rift has longer delay available.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 6, 2020)

I should have been more specific.  Not the location, the function is swapped.  On the schematic and board, the blend control is named "DEPTH."


----------



## Robert (Jan 6, 2020)

Ahhhh, now I see what you mean!     I didn't trace this one, that's how they were labeled on the schematic.

Corrected.


----------

